# The Color Revolution in the year 2500



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ahoy-hoy t-shirt forum people

i have accumulated 2500 posts and would like the ability to change my t-shirt color from black to whatever color my little heart desires

i have been looking forward to this day since i was a wee lad, 
and the day has finally arrived and i am as giddy as a school girl

thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rodney always liked to keep that number a secret, but it's at 3,000 when you can choose your own color.

A banner will appear advising you when you've reached that point with a link to the color generating dashboard.

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-forum-site-issues-help-desk/t365282.html#post2952609


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for ... as you may spend endless hours fussing with HEX codes looking for the perfect shade to bring out your eyes, or those of your cat. The struggle continues ;-)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks joe, not sure where i got the 2500 number from

NoXid, i noticed that new yellow. it makes the cat look angrier
or seems unimpressed you know have him/her on a yellow tee

did i ever tell you what the difference between dogs and cats is?
i'm gonna re-tell it anyway:

a dog sees you feed it, clean up after it, love it, provide it shelter, and thinks NoXid must be my god,
a cat sees you feed it, clean up after it, love it, provide it shelter, and thinks I must be NoXid's god


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

NoXid said:


> Be careful what you wish for ... as you may spend endless hours fussing with HEX codes looking for the perfect shade to bring out your eyes, or those of your cat. The struggle continues ;-)



Hey...isn't that yellow a little off?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Can we buy some post count? You know, the same way some folks buy Twitter followers and stuff like that. Come on! A brother need a boost.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Can we buy some post count? You know, the same way some folks buy Twitter followers and stuff like that. Come on! A brother need a boost.



What most people do to boost their count is to welcome every single newbie in the Member Introduction forum. Then when they PM us that their post count is being way under-counted I relish in telling them posts in that forum don't increase your post count.


----------



## Joshua Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

What. 2500 messages. I can only dream about it. You are cool


----------



## almatapia4 (Jul 7, 2020)

Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

What???? There are points to be had. Well, now I know.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

LancerFlorida said:


> What???? There are points to be had. Well, now I know.


1000 posts gets you the black tee


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> 1000 posts gets you the black tee



I like to call you guys Roadies, in tribute to the hard working, always on the job, concert crews who wear black shirts to hide the dirt & grime while they wear the same shirt day in and day out. Yeah, you smell bad, but that black shirt always looks clean (kinda).


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah, 1,000 posts will get you a coveted black tee, but don't ever wash it or you'll lose your uploaded design! Cheap sh**! Lol! 😉


----------

